
Ask HN: Status of Wayback Machine distributed backup projects? - bshanks
Are there active projects to create distributed backups of Wayback Machine which could use donations of money or disk space? In my opinion, since it seems to be proving difficult to backup everything, we could prioritize backing up plaintext (that is, HTML of web pages, but not images or videos). There&#x27;s a lot of technical reference info in the Wayback Machine from dead personal websites that could be saved.
======
nefitty
I’m not knowledgeable on the technicals of what would be required, but
scanning over this reddit thread from yesterday implies that it is still
intensely difficult for individuals to contribute. I didn’t see any indication
of a successful backup so far, but the subreddit that this thread is a part of
might have some info.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/DataHoarder/comments/h02jl4/lets_sa...](https://www.reddit.com/r/DataHoarder/comments/h02jl4/lets_say_you_wanted_to_back_up_the_internet/)

